
The $100 Tablet, $85 Netbook - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/the-100-tablet-85-netbook/
======
brk
This is really a garbage submission (sorry).

The 7" tablet has "ARM 11 chip by Samsung, 2GB of storage and 256 MB of RAM"
with a "price point" of $100. Yeah, sure, and I have a "price point" of $100M
for the URL shortening service I wrote in BASIC. Any interested buyers please
contact me.

This article/link has about as much useful and accurate data as a 1000 word
stream of blogtext from a random word generator.

